# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الان .. شيبون في طريقه للخرطوم مع كوماندوز المريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻵﻥ 
ﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺍﻻﻃﺎﺭ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻭﻭﻭﻙ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﻪ . .

ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻛﺎﺑﻴﻼ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ وشكرا سوداكال الرجل الهميم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*،،،، !! ،،،،  مُنســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقْ
..................................................  ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الله اكبببببببر

ديل مريخاب يسدوا عين الشمس
قلعوهو من جوه جوبا

لله دركم ياصفوة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هههههههها،
كده بتجيبوا جلطة للعم كردنة
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*كسلااااااوي والله انت  وش خير الله يجيبم بالسلامه ومدني بمعلومات الوصول ي طيب
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*ما يجيبها الا رجالتها
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*دى ذكرتنى قصيدة الشهيد وداعه 
دانه دانه وب رزانه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*رفقا باخونا الاصغر
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*المصدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*علي الطلاق الكلام ده اكون صاح هسي اضبح خروف علشان الرشيد ود الحرام ده يموت
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*الكـــومـــاندوز .
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الله اكبر نتمنى ان تصح الاخبار ...وليست لقيمة اللاعب الفنية فقط وانما رد اعتبار لادارة التسيير
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محد ابويحيي
					

علي الطلاق الكلام ده اكون صاح هسي اضبح خروف علشان الرشيد ود الحرام ده يموت



هههههه .... أضبح ، ساااااى ..... كتلو بلاء ود ام لمبة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي سبورت


عاااااجل
حصريا ديربي سبورت .. الخرطوم..
======================

//// ابوجريشة وحاتم وبلة وجيمس وراء عودة شيبوب ///

اصبحت عودة لاعب رديف المريخ شرف شيبوب من عاصمة الجنوب جوبا مسألة وقت ليس الا خاصة بعد الجهود الخرافية التي بذلت من قبل ابناء المريخ في الخرطوم وجوبا خلال الساعات الماضية .
كابتن المريخ السابق بلة جابر واحد اخلص ابناء المريخ كان صاحب اول تفاوض مع شيبوب والذي تجمعهما مع بعض.
اجري بلة اتصالا هاتفيا بزميله السابق شيبوب وطلب منه عدم التوقيع للملكية مهما كانت الضغوطات .
واستجاب شيبوب لذلك ومنها اتصل بلة بزميله السابق في المريخ والمنتخب السوداني كابتن منتخب الجنوب الحالي جيمس .. والذي علم بكل التفاصيل من بلة واجتهد حتي قابل شيبوب وقام جيمس مع بعض مريخاب جوبا بتحويل اقامة شيبوب الي مكان اخر ..
ولم تتوقف اجتهادات بلة جابر بالمسؤولين في المريخ فاجري اتصالا بكابتن حاتم محمد احمد والذي تحدث الي جيمس برفقة شيبوب وتم التامين علي خطوة اخري هي اتصال من رئيس القطاع الرياضي كابتن عادل ابوجريشة وبالفعل اخطر حاتم زميله ابوجريشة بخطوة بلة جابر وجيمس وموافقة شيبوب .
الخطوة الاهم تمثلت في الاتصالات المتلاحقة التي اجراها ابوجريشة مع اللاعب ومن خلالها تم الاتفاق والتأمين علي عودة اللاعب الي الخرطوم دون التوقيع في كشوفات الملكية كما خطط لذلك الكاردينال .
من جهة اخري نشطت اتصالات الكاردينال بصورة مكثفة بمدير مكتبه بجوبا وطالبه بالبحث عن اللاعب شيبوب ولكن دون جدوي.
واكد لديربي سبورت كابتن حاتم محمد احمد ان المريخ نادي كبير لا يمكن ان يتعامل بردة الفعل القاسية وقال ان لاعب المريخ السابق بلة جابر هو صاحب مجهود كبير في هذه الخطوة وقال هكذا هم ابناء المريخ يخدمون ناديهم حتي وهم خارج كشفه .
ساعات فقط وتعلن عن وصول شيبوب الي الخرطوم حسب متابعتنا وملاحقتنا لخبر شيبوب بين الخرطوم وجوبا .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الله اكبر لم نفرح لقيمة اللاعب الفنية بل لرد الصاع صاعين لابو كسكته
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يااااااارب يكون الخبر صحيح ويعرفو قيمة الزعيم واعلام الجلافيط يموتون بالحسرة
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*اتمني من الله ان تكون هذه الصفعه التانيه للعويل ده
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بدون احباط الخبر غير صحيح فشلت المحاوله واللاعب فى قبضة الهلالاب 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*ياجماعة ادونا الزيت   شيبون مع منو هسي الاقوال متضاربة  
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*اذا قال كســـــــــــــــلاوى فصدقوه **** ان القول ما قال كســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوى .
+++++++++
وفى النهاية طبعاً شيبون ما قاعد يوقفها فى الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواء .
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*فشيبون لاعب كرة سودانى ... يحمل كل العاهات وكل امراض الكرة السودانية .
رجاءاً هدؤوا من روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــكم .
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*والله الموضوع ما مستاهل كل الضجة دي 

لو جا حبابو لو ماجا الله يعدلها عليهو
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

والله الموضوع ما مستاهل كل الضجة دي 

لو جا حبابو لو ماجا الله يعدلها عليهو



نحن  دايرين نختها لابو كسكته ده بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
*

----------


## محمد النور

*الامر ليس في قيمة شيبون كلاعب وانما في تصرف الكردينال وحاشيته
عندما سمعت خبر عودة شيبون اتصلت على احد الصفوه وقلت له يا اخي
عندنا ضغط وسكري فلا تزيدوهن لينا باخبار الشتل فقال لي الان انا بالنادي
اسجل في العضويه وهاك الشباب لياكدوا لك الخبر وفعلا تحدثت مع شخصين
اكدوا خبر عودة شيبون فلا ادري من نصدق فافيدونا ياشباب بالخبر اليقين
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*اللاعب فعلا كان فى قبضة المريخ ولكن الكاردينال علاقاتو كثيرة فى جوبا فتعذر اخراجه منها،،،
والآن راجت اخبار انو الهليل استعاده من المريخ ولكن اللاعب طلب 3 مليار للتسجيل فى الملكية،،،
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ريم
					

اللاعب فعلا كان فى قبضة المريخ ولكن الكاردينال علاقاتو كثيرة فى جوبا فتعذر اخراجه منها،،،
والآن راجت اخبار انو الهليل استعاده من المريخ ولكن اللاعب طلب 3 مليار للتسجيل فى الملكية،،،



iiiiiiiiiiiiii
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*فعلا شئ عجيب،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العملية نجحت وبنجاح ساحق كمان


بكره تسمعوا وتشوفوا مايسركم

بس لمزيد من التامين السرية واااااااجبة
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العملية نجحت وبنجاح ساحق كمان


بكره تسمعوا وتشوفوا مايسركم

بس لمزيد من التامين السرية واااااااجبة



الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العملية نجحت وبنجاح ساحق كمان


بكره تسمعوا وتشوفوا مايسركم

بس لمزيد من التامين السرية واااااااجبة



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تطور جديد للامور ومن مصدر موثوق

كتيبة الردع المريخية تتوجه وفي معيتها شيبون الى كمبالا

وتصلها بامااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وتم تامينها في كمبالا على افضل مايكون
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اقضو حوائجكم بالكتمااااااااااااااان ياااااااااااااصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله لهذه الكتيبه
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

في تطور جديد للامور ومن مصدر موثوق

كتيبة الردع المريخية تتوجه وفي معيتها شيبون الى كمبالا

وتصلها بامااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وتم تامينها في كمبالا على افضل مايكون



تمام .... موسفينى زاتو مريخابى .
واتكـــمــــــــــــــــــــبـلى !!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
‏6‏ دقائق ·

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نادي المريخ الرياضي
قال تعالى في محكم تنزيله :
(لَقَدِ ابْتَغَوُاْ الْفِتْنَةَ مِن قَبْلُ وَقَلَّبُواْ لَكَ الأُمُورَ حَتَّى جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَظَهَرَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ)
صدق الله العلي العظيم
إلي جماهير الرياضة عامة، وإلي جماهير نادي المريخ العظيم داخل وخارج ربوع الوطن الحبيب
تابع الوسط الرياضي بقلق شديد في اليومين الماضيين الأنباء التي تواترت عن سفر لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب إلي عاصمة دولة جنوب السودان للإنضمام لنادي الملكية جوبا لاعباً محترفاً؛ وأحترمت إدارة النادي خطوة اللاعب لقناعتها الراسخة بأن نادي المريخ العظيم بتاريخه الحافل بالبطولات الجوية يمثل اللعب في صفوفه أمنية للمحترفين وفخراً للهواة؛ وكل من توشحوا بالأحمر كانوا مثالاً للتضحية ورمزاً للإنتماء، وعندما أستقبلت إدارة النادي في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم إستغاثة اللاعب الذي هرب من محبسه بجوبا قافزاً من غرفته بالطابق الثاني بالفندق الذي يشددون الحراسة عليه لتتحرك الإدارة لحماية لاعبها الذي حكّم صوت العقل وعرّض حياته للخطر من أجل تصحيح خطوة موافقته على السفر، وتمكن أهل المريخ بحمد الله تعالى من إنقاذ اللاعب الذي هو الآن في طريق عودته للخرطوم تلبية لاستغاثته بالخارج ومناشدة أسرته بالداخل التي أتصلت بالمجلس وطلبت مساعدتها في تخليصه حتى يعود لبلده وأهله سالماً .
وإدارة نادي المريخ تناشد الجماهير الحمراء التي أعتبرت ما قام به البعض يمثل إستفزازاً لها بضبط النفس، وحرصاً منها على الأمن الإجتماعي وتثبيت دعائم السلم في الوسط الرياضي تطلب من كافة الأطراف ذات الصلة بهذا السيناريو التأمري الكف عن الممارسات غير المسؤولة التي ستنعكس سلباً على الممارسة الرياضية، وتطمئن جماهير الزعيم بأن مجلس الإدارة قادر على حماية لاعبيه ويحتفظ بكافة حقوقه القانونية لردع كل من يعمل على زعزعة إستقرار النادي، وسيظل المريخ العظيم ملاذاً للاعبين وحصناً للمحترفين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااجل .. الملكية يفشل في تسجيل شيبون واللاعب في طريقه للخرطوم



خاص: (كورة سودانية)
فشل الملكية جوبا في تسجيل اللاعب شيبون وظل اللاعب مختفي عن الانظار طوال اليوم في جهة غير معلومة وتفيد المتابعات ان اللاعب ظهر في قبضة المريخ الذي حول مساره بالعودة الي الخرطوم التى يصلها الساعات الاولي من صباح غدٍ.
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*بيـــــــــــــــــــان قــــــــــــــــــــــوى .
سحقـــــــــــــــاً للزنـــــــــــاطــير ... ولا نامت أعينهم .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة عمل مريخي كبير وعظيم
شبيه بعملية تسجيل العجب والزين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمدان السجمان استسلم



عارف المريخاب ان قالوا فعلوا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﺳﺮﺍﺭ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ
ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ .. ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ
ﻗﺮﻭﺏ ﻫﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ
ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺷﻔﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻄﻒ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ
ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﻞ ﻛﻬﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﻳﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ
ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺁﺩﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﻩ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ
ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺰ ﻟﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ
27/11/2015 ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻓﻮﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ ﻭﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻣﻌﻪ
ﻟﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﻘﻴﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻌﻘﺪ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ
ﺍﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻛﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ
ﺍﻻ ﺃﻥ ﻛﻤﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﻮﺍ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭ
ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺣﺠﺰﻭﺍ ﻟﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ
25/11/2015 ﻭﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ
ﺃﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻫﻨﺎ ﺛﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﺮﻭﺍ ﻭﻛﺘﻤﻮﺍ ﻏﻴﻈﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻡ
ﻭﻫﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻴﻘﻮﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻭﻭﺟﺪﻭﺍ
ﺿﺎﻟﺘﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﻈﺎﺭ .. ﻓﻘﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻏﺮﺍﺋﻪ
ﻭﺍﻏﺮﺍﺀ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ
ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﻪ ﻛﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺛﻢ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﻪ
ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺈﺧﻔﺎﺋﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﻭﺷﺪﺩﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺳﻪ ﻭﻭﺯﻋﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺀ ﻟﻬﻢ ..
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ .. ﻭﻭﻟﻼﻣﺎﻧﻪ ﻓﻘﺪ
ﺳﺎﻫﻢ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺟﻴﻤﺲ ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻒ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺃﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﻔﻴﻪ ..
ﻭﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ..
ﻭﺍﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﻮﺍ ﺇﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺇﺗﺼﻞ ﺑﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻔﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ
ﺣﺮﺍﺳﻪ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻛﻤﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺈﺧﻔﺎﺋﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺁﻣﻦ
ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﺑﺎ .. ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻴﻪ ﻋﺠﺰﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ
ﻫﻨﺎ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻜﺘﻢ
ﻭﺳﺮﻳﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻭﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
.. ﻛﻨﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﺟﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ
ﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﻣﺤﺘﺠﺰ ﻟﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺨﺮﺍﺝ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺃﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺷﻴﺮﺍﺕ
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺠﺰ ﻟﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺗﻮﻃﺌﺔ ﻻﺑﺮﺍﻡ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻭﺇﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﻣﻐﺎﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺑﻀﺮﺑﻪ ﺃﺧﺮﻱ
ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﻪ
ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻳﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺰﺧﻢ
ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻆ
ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻮﻥ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻛﺎﺋﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ
*

----------


## mosa2000

*والله العطيم رجال يبقى لازم نرد الصاع صاعين للمتطفل في الوسط الرياضي هذا السوس الذي ينخر في الوسط الرياضي بسمومه الغذرة يجب أن يتعلم هذا المتطفل بأن الزعيم أكبر من أن يعبث به أمثاله الله أكبر ولا نامت أعين الجبناء
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*ياهو مرضـــــــــــــــان السجمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ... ولا كذب .
*

----------


## golden

*للأسف اسرة شيبوب تتعرض لضغوط من جهات نافذة بتوصية من كرندل  لاجبار ابنهم بالتسجيل للملكية... على ابناء المريخ اصحاب النفوذ التدخل الفريق طارق وقوش وجمال الوالي وسبدرات وغيرهم .. الموضوع  اصبح كبير يا اخوانا.
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الله يستر يبدو ان الأمر برعاية عليا تريد نصر لكرندل .. اصمدوا يا ونسي كما صمدتم في موضوع الانسحاب وكما صمد الوالي في موضوع هيثم مصطفى.
                        	*

----------


## golden

*اصمدوا وستسجل اساميكم من ذهب في سفر المريخ التاريخ.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبون في طريقه للخرطوم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كماندوز ‏الزعيم المنفذ لعملية الزراع الطويل يصلون أوغندا برفقة شيبون ويحلون بمنزل حارس مرمي المريخ جمال سالم قبل التوجه غدا الي الخرطوم برفقة جمال سالم
المصدر : ابوجريشه
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*حجيتكم ما بجيتكم .. بس ياهو ده موضوع شيبون ..هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حازم الجنداري

*اها الحلقة الاخيرة متين من مسلسل الشيبوني ده
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الكاردينال مهرج كبير
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اين شيبون يا مريخابى كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*دايرين الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا كسلاوی
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معضلة جديدة تواجه المريخ في إعادة لاعبه شرف للسودان

تفجرت أزمة جديدة في موضوع صانع ألعاب فريق المريخ شرف شيبوب الذي تدخل الهلال لتغيير هويته من لاعب هاوي إلى محترف عن طريق "كُبري غير مباشر" بفريق الملكية جوبا "جنوب السودان"، ثم إعادته للسودان وضمه لكشف الهلال لموسم 2016 بداية من مايو المقبل، في وقت يعود سبب الكبري هو إغلاق نافذة التعاقدات بإتحاد الكرة السوداني.

ولكن رغم نجاح المريخ في تهريب اللاعب فجر الأربعاء من فندق وضعه فيه الهلال بعاصمة جنوب السودان مدينة جوبا، لكن اللاعب الذي هرب من نافذة غرفته من وراء أنظار مرافقيه من الهلال، هرب بدون جواز سفره ما يجعل أمر عودته للسودان يواجه عقبات وتعقيدات، حيث لابد من أن يحصل على تأشيرة خروج من جنوب السودان وهو أمر يبدو مستحيلا في ظل إحتفاظ مناديب الهلال بجوازه في عاصمة جنوب السودان.

ويبحث المريخ طوال الساعات الماضية في كيفية معالجة الأمر بعد أن إسترد اللاعب من الهلال، ويحاول نادي المريخ إستخراج جواز سفر من النوع الجديد"الإليكتروني" بدلا عن الجواز االحالي ذي اللون الأخضر الذي أصبحت السلطات السودانية لا يتميل إلى العمل به، ومع ذلك تبقى المعضلة قائمة في كيفية حصول اللاعب جوازه السابق وإرفاقه بالجواز الجديد وإبرازهما معا لسلطات جنوب السودان لمنحه تأشيرة الخروج للسفر والعودة إلى السودان.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بلاوى
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اهم شي ان يبقي اللاعب في قبضة المريخ وكل شي له حل ان شاء الله 
  اذا حافظ المريخ علي ابعاد اللاعب عن الانظار حتي تنتهي فترة تسجيلات الجنوب في جنوب السودان يكون احسن 
  علي المريخ ان لا يتعجل في خروج اللاعب من الجنوب في هذا الوقت من غير ضمانات ربما يحول للطرف الآخر
      عليه ان يبقا اللاعب في الجنوب وان فقد المريخ فرصة إدراج اسمه في قائمة الكشف الافريقي موقتاً 
         اهم ما في الامر ان يكون اللاعب في قبضة المريخ ولا يفلت من شفوت المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد.. الله اكبر ولله الحمد.. الله اكبر ولله الحمد
انتهت حكاية شيبوب.. شوف ليك لاعب اتصور معاهو تاني يا كاردينال
القصة باختصار.. خلاص شيبوب غادر عاصمة الجنوب.. التفاصيل الكاملة بعد وصول اللاعب للخرطوم باذن الله

ناصر بابكر على الفيسبوك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحياتي وتقديري لكل الصفوة.. وحتي احبابنا الهلالاب..
عندما كتبت ان شيبوب وصل الخرطوم والصور بعد قليل.. كان عملا تمويهيا من غرفة كوماندوز الزعيم لتخفيف الضغط علي جوبا التي انقلبت علي شيبوب بعد هروبه من مخبأ الهلال.. والحمدلله ادي الخبر غرصه تماما.. وساعد في تخفيف التوترات والضغوط علي طاقم الحراسة وعلي اللاعب نفسه.
اخيرا" الحمد لله
اقلعت طائرة شيبوب من جوبا في تمام الساعة 5:45..بعد ان افلح كوماندوز المريخ من التغلب علي كل الصعاب التي زرعها الكاردينال في جوبا مستغلا نفوذه وعلاقاته.
مبرووووك عودة شيبوب من قلب عاصمة الجنوب.
اما الصور الجديدة. فسوف تأتيكم فور وصولها الينا.
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم في صفحته على الفيسبوك
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الله اكبر ولله الحمد.. الله اكبر ولله الحمد.. الله اكبر ولله الحمد
انتهت حكاية شيبوب.. شوف ليك لاعب اتصور معاهو تاني يا كاردينال
القصة باختصار.. خلاص شيبوب غادر عاصمة الجنوب.. التفاصيل الكاملة بعد وصول اللاعب للخرطوم باذن الله

ناصر بابكر على الفيسبوك



مشكووووور كسلاوي للاخبار الجميلة  ومبروك النصر الاداري الكبير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اهم شيئ سلامة اللاعب ومرافقيه وعلى مريخاب الجنوب يقع العبئ الاكبر ولا داعى للمخاطرة للعودة فى الوقت الراهن
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*الحمد لله حمد الشاكرين ... ودمت با مريخ موفور القيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في عملية اطلق عليها الزراع الطويل .. المريخ يحكم قبضته على شيبون ويخرجه من جوبا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تمكن المريخ أمس من إخراج اللاعب شرف شيبون من مخبأه الى خارج جوبا و ذلك بمساعدة صحافي جنوب بجانب مجهودات كبيرة قام بها رئيس النادي السابق الوالي و عضو المجلس الحالي ادم سوداكال و كابتن عادل ابوجريشة وبجانب العميد مدنيي الحارث و الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم ليخرج اللاعب الى دولة مجاورة و حسب الصدي فان اللاعب سيكون في الخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة يجدر ذكره ان الهلال كان قد قام بتسفير اللاعب الى جوبا لتسجيله في الملكية جوبا و تحويل هويته لمحترف على ان يعيده الى محترف لصفوفه في مايو المقبل لكن اللاعب هرب في اللحظات الاخيرة قبل تسجيله ليتحول للمريخ الذي اخرجه عصر امس الى خارج جوبا و التي قضى فيها اربعة ايام .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف عن مشاركة مريخاب الجنوب في تهريب شيبوب لدولة أفريقية

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تواصل (كورة سودانية) ملاحقة الاحداث الساخنة الجارية هذه الايام بجوبا بين الهلال والمريخ حول اللاعب شرف شيبوب حيث تفيد المتابعات ان اللاعب تم تهريبه الي دولة افريقية بواسطة مريخاب الجنوب حيث تم إخفاءه في مكان بعيد عن عيون وفود الهلال طيلة الايام الماضية من اجل ايجاد مخرج للاعب خارج جوبا لينجح مريخاب الجنوب في الدولة الافريقية التي وصل اليها مساء الامس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ونسي يمتدح وقفة أهل المريخ مع المجلس في قضية شيبوب

امتدح المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ وقفة أهل الأحمر خلف مجلس الادارة والنادي بسبب الأزمة التي نشبت مؤخراً بسفر لاعب الفريق شرف شيبوب للجنوب وقال ونسي إن أزمة شيبوب كشفت عن المعدن الأصيل لمجتمع المريخ ورجاله الذين توحّدوا وقاموا بعمل كبير أكدوا به أن المريخ مجتمع قوي ومترابط وأشار ونسي إلى أن كل أبناء المريخ تدافعوا من أجل خدمة ناديهم في ذلك الموقف الصعب وكان الجميع في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم خدماتهم من أجل استعادة شيبوب لافتاً إلى أن لاعبي المريخ القدامى والحاليين كانوا تحت الخدمة ولعبوا دوراً بارزاً في سحب شيبوب من الملكية والعمل بجدية من أجل إعادته للخرطوم ووعد ونسي بالكشف عن التفاصيل الكاملة لعملية شيبوب في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وأضاف: الشئ الوحيد الذي استطيع أن أقوله الآن إن هذه الأزمة بالتحديد أكدت أن المريخ غني برجاله الذين يستطيعون تقديم كل شئ من أجل دفع ضريبة حبه على أكمل وجه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الكاردينال شغل كل شعب المريخ بقضية انصرافية ونسى الناس امر الاعداد والمتطلبات الاخرى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هههههها
فيلم بوليسى
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					





اخيررررررررا
شيبون في احضان عالم المريخ السعيد 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شرف الدين شيبوب يصل الخرطوم
اليوم 01:38 am
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصل الخرطوم في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم نجم المريخ شرف الدين شيبوب قادما من جوبا و التي سافر اليها برفقة الهلال للتوقيع في الملكية جوبا و كان اللاعب قد هرب من مقر اقامته لجهة خارج جوبا لحين استكمال اجراءات دخوله الخرطوم مع المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تحكي القصة الكاملة لعملية ترجعون


مكالمة جماعية بمشاركة الوالي تدفع شيبوب لمغادرة الفندق وحراسة مسلحة للاعب في أحد المنازل بجوبا
الجوازات بالجنوب سعت لتعطيل سفر شيبوب وخطة بديلة تنقذ اللاعب في اللحظات الأخيرة
مشاركة فاعلة للزميل الصحفي ابراهام البينو ومثيانغ في تأمين نجم المريخ بالجنوب
تعميم من المقبول في كل أقسام الشرطة يحول دون استخراج شهادة فقدان لجواز شيبوب

علي كورينا
استطاعت الصدى أن تتحصل على التفاصيل الكاملة لعملية مغادرة شيبوب لاعب المريخ دولة الجنوب بعد لحظات عصيبة من الانتظار في ظل المصاعب التي واجهت عودة اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بعد أن نجح الأحمر في إخراج اللاعب بسلام من الغرفة التي كان يقيم فيها في أحد الفنادق بالجنوب لكن بعد ذلك واجهت المريخ تحديات أكبر تتمثل في تأمين بقاء اللاعب في جوبا إلى حين تكملة إجراءات سفره مع البحث عن طريقة لسفره إلى الخرطوم بعد أن فقد اللاعب جوازه وما كان لهذه العملية أن تتم لولا مجموعة من أبناء المريخ الأوفياء وعدد من مشجعي المريخ بالجنوب والذين لعبوا أدواراً بطولية في عملية عود شيبوب من الجنوب.


أشرف على عملية عودة شيبوب الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي برفقة القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة والدكتور ياسر صلاح من لندن وعمار الحاج من دبي ومزمل أبو القاسم من الخرطوم والزميل الصحفي ابراهام البينو مدير عام صحيفة الموقف الناطقة باللغة العربية والكاتب الراتب بصحيفة اليوم التالي والأستاذ مثيانغ شربلو رئيس تحرير الصحيفة إلى جانب مجموعة من شباب المريخ بدولة الجنوب ومجموعة من الأقطاب والرموز إلى جانب المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ ومحي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام، بدأت القصة بمكالمة جماعية ضمت الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي والدكتور ياسر صلاح بشيبوب عن طريق أحد مشجعي المريخ بالجنوب وفي تلك المكالمة استطاع جمال الوالي أن يقنع شيبوب في وقتٍ وجيز بمغادرة الغرفة التي يقيم فيها في أحد الفنادق بجوبا وتلقى منه تأكيدات بوصول مجموعة لتساعده في مغادرة الفندق وكان من الصعب أن يغادر شيبوب الفندق عبر البوابة في ظل الحراسة التي وفّرها المقبول ونادي الملكية جوبا فاضطر لتسلق (المواسير) حتى نزل بسلام وكان في استقباله جيمس جوزيف لاعب المريخ السابق برفقة مجموعة من مشجعي المريخ بالجنوب وتعرضت تلك المجموعة لمضايقات لا مثيل لها ومطاردات من المقبول مدير أعمال الكاردينال بالجنوب ونجحت تلك المجموعة في الوصول بشيبوب إلى منطقة في أطراف جوبا وفقد شيبوب في تلك المخاطرة حقيبته وهاتفه وجواز سفره ولم يغادر الا بـ(الشورت والفنيلة) وفي تلك الأثناء دارت مفاوضات ماراثونية في الخرطوم مع والد اللاعب وأشقائه عن طريق الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة وآدم عبد الله سوداكال والمهندس أسامة ونسي ومحي الدين عبد التام وقدم المريخ عرضاً أفضل من الذي قدمه الهلال لشيبوب.
الوفد يطالب بتدخل سريع
في ظل التحركات القوية من قِبل المقبول مدير أعمال الكاردينال بالجنوب لاستعادة شيبوب شعرت المجموعة التي خطفت اللاعب أنها ستقع في يد مجموعة المقبول فاتصلت بمجلس إدارة ونادي المريخ وطلبت التدخل بسرعة حتى لا يقع اللاعب في يد المقبول واتصل الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى ورئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالي بزميله ابراهام البينو المدير العام لصحيفة الموقف الناطقة باللغة العربية بالجنوب حتى يتسلم شيبوب ويحتفظ به في مكان آمن إلى حين وصول مجموعة من المريخ لتستلم اللاعب بيد أن البينو أكد لهم أنه على استعداد لتقديم كل المساعدات اللازمة لتأمين شيبوب بالجنوب لكنه الآن متواجد في كمبالا ولا يستطيع أن يقوم بهذه المهمة ورشّح زميله مثيانغ شربلو رئيس تحرير الصحيفة للقيام بهذا الدور وأكد لهم أنه رجل مريخي أصيل وسيقوم بالواجب وأكثر ومساء الأربعاء تحرك مثيانغ وتسلم شيبوب ووجده في حالة يُرثى لها من الإرهاق والجوع حيث لم يتذوق الطعام ليوم كامل فأخذه مثيانغ وأكرمه في إحدى الكافتريات بالجنوب ووفّر له ملابس جديدة وسلّمه هاتف محمول وأخذه إلى منزله واستعان بحراسة مسلحة لتأمين شيبوب بعيداً عن المقبول الذي كان يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات في رحلة البحث عن شيبوب وعندما انتهت محاولاته إلى فشل ذريع تحرك مع شرطة الجنوب ووزّع تعميماً على كل أقسام الشرطة للقبض على شيبوب.
محاولات للسفر عبر وثيقة
بعد أن أمّن مثيانغ شيبوب في داره بدأت التحركات من أجل إعادة اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بالتنسيق مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وذهب مثيانغ لسفارة السودان بالجنوب وطلب وثيقة سفر اضطرارية يعود بها اللاعب إلى الخرطوم بعد أن فقد جوازه ولم يجد مثيانغ المساعدة المطلوبة من السفارة لكنه استطاع أن يحصل على الوثيقة غير أن شرطة الجوازات في الجنوب رفضت اعتماد تلك الوثيقة حتى يسافر بها اللاعب برغم أن مثيانغ قام بالمطلوب وأخذ الوثيقة إلى شيبوب وبصم عليها اللاعب بنفسه حيث اشترطت شرطة الجوازات استخراج شهادة فقدان جواز حتى يسافر بها اللاعب إلى الخرطوم ومن هنا بدأت رحلة البحث عن المستحيل بعد أن رفضت كل أقسام الشرطة في الجنوب استخراج تلك الشهادة بسبب التعميم الذي وزّعه المقبول على كل أقسام الشرطة وحاول مثيانغ اللجوء للسفارة السودانية حتى تقدم المساعدات اللازمة لسفر شيبوب إلى الخرطوم لكن السفارة لم تجتهد ولم تقدم أي مساعدات تذكر.
خطة بديلة تساعد اللاعب على المغادرة
بعد فشل كل المحاولات لسفر شيبوب بوثيقة سفر اضطرارية على غرار ما حدث لألوك اتجه وفد المريخ لخطة بديلة حيث وصل شيبوب إلى مطار جوبا بعربة مظللة عصر أمس واكتملت إجراءات سفره وغادر جوبا بسلام وفي تلك اللحظات تخوف مثيانغ من احتمال أن تلفت الاتصالات الهاتفية الأنظار في المطار وأن تنبّه الأعين التي كانت تراقب اللاعب إلى أن هناك شيئاً ما يحدث فاتصل مثيانغ بالأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وطلب إيقاف المكالمات الهاتفية وأن يتواصل معه شخص واحد حتى تتم العملية بنجاح بيد أن مزمل فشل في التواصل مع مثيانغ الذي أطفأت بطارية هاتفه ليفقد الذين كانوا يتواصلون معه الخيط الوحيد الذي سيتعرفون به على مغادرة شيبوب الجنوب من عدمها وعاش جميع اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في العملية في الخرطوم ولندن ودبي لحظات من القلق والانتظار إلى أن تلقى مزمل أبو القاسم اتصالاً هاتفياً من مثيانغ أكد له فيه أن شيبوب غادر جوبا بسلام إلى احدى الدول الأفريقية القريبة حتى يتحرك منها للخرطوم.
احتفالات بنجاح العملية
بعد الإعلان الرسمي لمغادرة شيبوب جوبا بسلام احتفلت المجموعة التي شاركت في تلك العملية بصورة لا مثيل لها لأن العملية كانت معقّدة للغاية وشاركت فيها العديد من الشخصيات التي قامت بأدوار بطولية بعد أن قام المقبول مدير أعمال الكاردينال في الجنوب بكل شئ حتى لا يفشل في المهمة الثانية على التوالي واستغل كل علاقاته وسلطاته لكن الدقة المتناهية التي أدار بها المريخ عملية خروج شيبوب من الجنوب صعّبت كثيراً من مهمة المقبول في كسب المعركة، وكان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي والعميد عامر عبد الرحمن ومحي الدين عبد التام يتابع كل تفاصيل العملية باهتمام بالغ حيث قام العميد عامر بفتح البلاغ الجنائي ضد الذين قاموا بتهريب لاعب المريخ إلى الجنوب في حين تحرك ونسي وعبد التام مع الخارجية للإبلاغ عن فقدان اللاعب لجوازه وعدم استخراج وثيقة سفر اضطرارية له حتى يعود بموجبها إلى الخرطوم.
++
عادل أبوجريشة يغادر للعودة باللاعب
بعد أن تلقى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ما يفيد بخروج شيبوب من جوبا بسلام إلى احدى الدول الأفريقية القريبة أوفد المجلس على وجه السرعة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي لمقابلة اللاعب هناك والعودة به للخرطوم حيث يتوقع أن يعود شيبوب صباح اليوم لينهي المريخ بذلك أحد أكثر عمليات التسجيلات تعقيداً بعد أن كان شيبوب على بُعد خطوات من الانتقال إلى الهلال عبر بوابة الملكية.
++
مضايقات واعتقالات للمشاركين في هروب شيبوب
صعّد المقبول من حملته ضد الذين شاركوا في هروب شيبوب من الفندق الذي كان يقيم فيه وتعرض جيمس جوزيف لاعب المريخ السابق للاعتقال لكن التدخل القوي من إدارة نادي كتور جوبا أدت إلى خروج اللاعب وكذلك تعرضت مجموعة أخرى لمضايقات واعتقالات وتحقيقات بعد أن ظل المقبول يتعرض لضغوط لا مثيل لها من الكاردينال الذي اتهمه بالتقصير والفشل الذريع فحاول الرجل بشتى السبل أن يستعيد شيبوب وفعل كل شئ لكن الخطة المحكمة التي وضعها المريخ أفسدت كل التحركات التي قام بها المقبول من أجل استعادة شيبوب.

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ده اول حاجه افتكرناه هندي طلع لينا جيمس بوند. محنتونا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------

